# bay county Michigan



## john95chevy (Nov 27, 2005)

i am looking for some more jobs or to sub for someone in the bay county area
call John @ 233-8566


----------



## mark m (Nov 12, 2006)

*Number*

JOHN NO AREA CODE.
:waving:


----------



## john95chevy (Nov 27, 2005)

guess i forgot the area code 

989-233-8566


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

Ok John is this your first year plowing or have you sub for someone before, anyway pm me and we can talk there may be times that I'll need help.
Joe


----------



## john95chevy (Nov 27, 2005)

i cant pm, i dont have enough posts. 
this is my thrid year plowing but this year i am not going to be working full time so i will have a lot more time to plow, i have subed for someone in the past

i plow with a 2000 gmc 1500 with a 7.5 fisher


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

John you can e-mail me @ [email protected]


----------



## john95chevy (Nov 27, 2005)

bump.......


----------

